# Silly mules........



## Oakbrooke Farm (Oct 9, 2007)

My two mini mules Jack and Big Stuff found a crack in the hose quite entertaining!


----------



## Emily's mom (Oct 9, 2007)

:aktion033: It really looks like fun!!

Really cute picture!!


----------



## Bassett (Oct 9, 2007)

Love it, especially the white one with his tongue sticking out. So cute.



:



:


----------



## Chico (Oct 9, 2007)

Very cute! I will need to try the sprinkler with my boys next summer.

Chico


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Oct 9, 2007)

LOL... my Donks would be completely FREAKED out about

"spraying water"




:

Cute Picture !!!


----------



## minimule (Oct 9, 2007)

That's cute! Kilroy detests getting wet. Not sure my mules would play in it either.


----------



## jdomep (Oct 10, 2007)

Cute picture! Looks like they were enjoying getting wet on a hot day



:


----------



## Jill (Oct 10, 2007)

They are so cute!!!


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Oct 10, 2007)

Too cute!!



: I love seeing the mini mules. They look like such characters!


----------



## Oakbrooke Farm (Oct 10, 2007)

They certainly are charachters! Jack loves the water and getting a bath. I am not sure how much Big Stuff likes it as I haven't tried to bathe him yet. They are the neatest critters, I just love them



:


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Oct 10, 2007)

most of mine run to the far corner of the pen when we are filling water buckets  i can't see them playing in the hose :no:

but what fun if they would! my dark bay mini filly is the only one who will stand when i try to spray them in the summer when it's really hot, i think her dark coat soaks up the sun... but then i have a couple of black, and a couple other bays, and they run away too!


----------



## LiLDoNkEyGiRl (Oct 14, 2007)

That is just soooo adorable! I luv it



:


----------



## iluvwalkers (Oct 17, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]cute picture! they do look like they were having fun



: , Nikki[/SIZE]


----------

